# people 5' 11" what size madone



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

are you riding? i have a 33.6" cycling inseam?


----------



## CYCLINGSESSIONS (Oct 12, 2005)

peabody said:


> are you riding? i have a 33.6" cycling inseam?



I have a 34" at 5'11" and have a 58cm Trek 5500. Trek sizing runs slighter smaller than some other bike brands. The 58cm fits like a 56cm Specialized, which both fit me like a glove.


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

*Could be 56 or 58.*

I'm 5-10 with a 33 in inseam. My 5200 is a 58 cm model, and when i got it 12 years ago, it fit perfectly with stock parts (including a 10-cm stem). This summer, I got my Madone in 56 cm. This was partly because that's what my LBS had in the shop, but I did have them transfer all my measurements from my older bike to the Madone, and all I needed to duplicate my fit was swapping out the stock 10 cm stem for a 12 cm stem. The end result doesn't look out of proportion...check out my gallery.


----------



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*2 possibilities...*

I am exactly 5'11" with long-ish legs (34 in. inseam) and a short torso and I ride a 58cm. I rode a 56 for a while and the frame was way too compact (tons of seatpost) except for the top tube. I run a 105mm stem on the 58 because the TT is just a little long. I would have run a 120 on the 56.

If you have shorter legs and a longer torso, you may find the 56cm fits perfectly.


----------



## stellaboy (Nov 10, 2005)

Same dimensions as you and ride a 58 fine. I use a 12cm deda newton stem with 46cm bars and a deda blackstick post with flite carbonio saddle, set just behind centre of the rails, if it helps. 175mm cranks too.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Keep in mind...*

Keep in mind that Trek sizing goes from center of the BB to the top of the seat collar. So, a 58cm would be similar to or somewhere between a 56cm - 57cm frame that is measured center of the BB to the top of the top tube. I would go with the 58.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm so small I could see up your nose, and I ride a 56. Go bigger.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and have a 34" inseam (clothes) I ride a 60cm frame.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

*i guess it is just preference,*

armstrong rides a 58 and is supposedly 5'10".
salvodelli rides a 56 and is supposedly 5'11",

just doesnt seem like i have enough post showing on the 58 and that looks
a little weird to me.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*all are different*



peabody said:


> armstrong rides a 58 and is supposedly 5'10".
> salvodelli rides a 56 and is supposedly 5'11",
> 
> just doesnt seem like i have enough post showing on the 58 and that looks
> a little weird to me.


FWIW.....

I just read in Lance Armstrong's War book that Lance rode with 110mm stem on that 58cm Madone in 2004 Tour. Paolo may well be on 130-140mm stem on his 56cm Madone. And given Lance "relatively poor" back flexibility he may need a taller head tube that a 58cm Madone has, I suspect, whereas Savoldelli may well cope with shorter head tube. On top of that their cycling inseams may well be different. 

For example, I am 5'8".5 (173-174cm, 83cm inseam) and I found 56cm Trek a bit too big even with 100mm stem whereas my current 54cm Madone feels about right for my shape-size even though I am now stuck with 40mm of spacers due to my really poor back flexibility. But I would have that problem on any standard road bicycle because I can only reach 8 inches from the ground trying to touch my toes.

I guess this is why all these bicycle sizing formulae are just that - formulae. Use as your own risk and be prepared for plenty of exceptions.


----------



## fafaafooie (Oct 22, 2005)

peabody said:


> are you riding? i have a 33.6" cycling inseam?


I am just a tad under 5'-11", maybe 5'-10.5" with a 32" inseam and I was fitted
on a 54cm 06' Madone 5.2. Fits like a glove. I was coming off a true 54cm steel frame.
By true 54 I mean TT and ST were 54. Stem looks like a 110.

Good Luck

FFF


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I am 5'10 1/2" with a 33" cycling inseam and ride a 56cm 5900 with a 120 stem. The most important dimension for me is top tube length. Most of my bikes have 56cm tt's with 110-120 stems so the Trek is right in the ball park with a 56.5 cm tt.


----------

